# Tis the Season for a Christmas Avatar!!!



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Alright everyone .....lets see if we can deck the halls with holiday Avatars! 


Care to join in?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Done and I like the idea. Very festive. Here's mine in full form:


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Just something fun for the whole forum.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Nov 30, 2013)

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Your avie is perfect Bloodrock, LOL.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Who is doing the photoshopping?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 30, 2013)

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm giving everyone a break from Marilyn.  I love this room in my avie, hope you all can appreciate it as well.

Looks kind of like Downton Abbey.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 30, 2013)

*I so wanted to use this one!*
It is such an accurate representation of my stunning sexiness ... But I decided to save everyone from drooling and play nice.

.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2013)

Happy Holidays, y'all. Sporting Mjolnir armor Mark Red!


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Darkwind (Nov 30, 2013)

Give Me a few days lass to find something suitable.  Its not like I keep family oriented Christmas pictures on My system.

lol


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Who is doing the photoshopping?



we are doing our own... but if you need help let me know.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm giving everyone a break from Marilyn.  I love this room in my avie, hope you all can appreciate it as well.
> 
> Looks kind of like Downton Abbey.



i LOVE that room too!!!!!!   omg.... its wonderful.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> *I so wanted to use this one!*
> It is such an accurate representation of my stunning sexiness ... But I decided to save everyone from drooling and play nice.
> 
> .





switch them out.... its supposed to be fun!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Lemme find something then I will get put my new avie on. 

This will be fun.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Lemme find something then I will get put my new avie on.
> 
> This will be fun.



YAY!!!!!


and that is the idea...something we can all have fun with!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Done!!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Howsomever.....by christmas, I will probably feel sorta like this:


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tis the Season...


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Done!!



very cute


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I did finally settle on something. This is glow in the dark Mjolnir Mark Red!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Alright everyone .....lets see if we can deck the halls with holiday Avatars!
> 
> 
> Care to join in?



I'm back to the same one I used last year, it's hard to find an animated Christmas bear that I like.


----------



## April (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm kicking the season off with this one...






I'm sure I'll be changing them often...I mean, c'mon, it's Christmas...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 30, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm kicking the season off with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the sig.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 30, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> I'm back to the same one I used last year, it's hard to find an animated Christmas bear that I like.



I like that one you have.

.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

Was invited to this Christmas party, but have no idea what to wear. I need a designer or something


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2013)

Santa needs a new driver!


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Was invited to this Christmas party, but have no idea what to wear. I need a designer or something



a little black dress with some seasonal decoration ( red high heeled pumps and green clutch  ) will do the trick


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 30, 2013)

The Christmas Kondor...


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 30, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm kicking the season off with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honor family tradition by beginning a celebration of the holiday, about 15 days before the actual event. That is when the tree goes up and the Christmas music starts playing from my playlists on my computer. All my fave tunes. If I start any holiday spirit too many weeks before the holiday, it lessens my enjoyment of it. ***Woot***

My red skin the past few days, was not with Christmas in mind...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Everyone looks festive!
 [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]....you could use my tongue sticking out polar bear...all I have to do is add a hat to it. Lemme know if you want to do that.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 30, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kicking the season off with this one...
> ...



Same here.  Too early and it wears off.  Besides, this year I am not in the Christmas mood nor do I have the Christmas spirit.  Not sure I want it either.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...





I hope you get in the mood and things get better, hon.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Cheer up dammit


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



It was NOT a good year.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

[MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]

This looks like the one you used to have a long time ago, but it isn't animated.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Vox said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I hear ya. Last christmas sucked. This year sucks but is slowly getting better. Sorta.
My prayers are with you and everyone who is struggling with the holidays.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



DILLO! Where the hell have you been buddy? Nice to see you!


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 30, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Same here.  Too early and it wears off.  Besides, this year I am not in the Christmas mood nor do I have the Christmas spirit.  Not sure I want it either.



I haven't had the Christmas spirit in years ... But I like how much other people enjoy it ... And if playing along helps the festivities it is such a small price for to pay.

.


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Thanks, dear. The pictures and the words are beautiful.


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Same here.  Too early and it wears off.  Besides, this year I am not in the Christmas mood nor do I have the Christmas spirit.  Not sure I want it either.
> ...



She has a reason to be in this mood... a very serious one.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 30, 2013)

Vox said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Not one little bit.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Everyone looks festive!
> [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]....you could use my tongue sticking out polar bear...all I have to do is add a hat to it. Lemme know if you want to do that.



I've got a few non-animated bears I might switch to, but thanks!  

I'm sticking with the animated cartoon bears for the moment, and will consider changing in a few days probably.


----------



## daveman (Nov 30, 2013)

Not ready to stop flying Dave yet, so I took his space suit to the machine shop.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanksgiving is over and so is that avatar, until next year.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Was invited to this Christmas party, but have no idea what to wear. I need a designer or something



alan1 to the rescue.

Here is a Christmas Pixie for you,


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Can you do her bowing pixie for pixiestix with a red dress on and a xmas hat that flops forward when she moves the same way? That would be awesome!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

daveman said:


> Not ready to stop flying Dave yet, so I took his space suit to the machine shop.



PERFECT!!! lol!!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Same here.  Too early and it wears off.  Besides, this year I am not in the Christmas mood nor do I have the Christmas spirit.  Not sure I want it either.
> ...


----------



## April (Nov 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kicking the season off with this one...
> ...



Aren't they cute? They look like they got the hiccups...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Love the avie, AD!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Can you do her bowing pixie for pixiestix with a red dress on and a xmas hat that flops forward when she moves the same way? That would be awesome!



My mind went all dirty reading that.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 30, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Thanksgiving is over and so is that avatar, until next year.


Christmas Vargas Girl? Good choice, from a Guy-Perspective.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanksgiving is over and so is that avatar, until next year.
> ...



Most of my avies are Vargas or similar pin-ups.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Can you do her bowing pixie for pixiestix with a red dress on and a xmas hat that flops forward when she moves the same way? That would be awesome!



That was kind of what I was thinking. Also, instead of the pixie dust, we could have pixie glitter.  I do not have a program, that will let me change an animated avatar


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can you do her bowing pixie for pixiestix with a red dress on and a xmas hat that flops forward when she moves the same way? That would be awesome!
> ...



I knew you would say that!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Us men are so predictable.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 30, 2013)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 30, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm kicking the season off with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You girls and dress up... 
Wouldn't have it any other way.  ​


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 30, 2013)

Boop loved Syrenn's avvie, so I picked this one!


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> ​



Stand back everyone, Joe's a thinkin. Somethings about to happen  Something really big!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 30, 2013)

No Pressure!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can you do her bowing pixie for pixiestix with a red dress on and a xmas hat that flops forward when she moves the same way? That would be awesome!
> ...



I do...but I can't do animation. Don't know how. Gadgetry. And y'all know by now I HATE gadgetry.

Change her dress to xmas green, when she bows over, her magic wand is a round xmas ornament that scatters snow. THAT would be cool!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 30, 2013)

This may take me a few days...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 30, 2013)

Trololololololol ---- lawl lawl lawl lawl lawl

Ho hohoho, hohohoho, hoho ho, trolololol


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> This may take me a few days...



I know, I feel the same way


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 30, 2013)

To TIME!!  



(And not the silly magazine)


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> To TIME!!
> 
> 
> 
> (And not the silly magazine)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHVeyo4W18U]Rolling Stones-Time Is On My Side - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 30, 2013)

Speaking of predictable, we should have been more prepared.  

syrenn being a member and all.
​


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Speaking of predictable, we should have been more prepared.
> 
> syrenn being a member and all.
> ​


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bah Humbug!



 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]

whos humbug?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Your avie is perfect Bloodrock, LOL.




aaawwww..... i love your avi [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Vox said:


>



 [MENTION=44192]Vox[/MENTION]

very cute!!!!


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine isn't very festive but I'm going with it for now.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

drifter said:


>



 [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]


omg...is that your dog???  such a sweetie!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Lemme find something then I will get put my new avie on.
> 
> This will be fun.



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

good one. I cant wait to see what else you put up.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Howsomever.....by christmas, I will probably feel sorta like this:



LOL... grumpy kitty....

i feel like grumpy kitty sometimes.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

GWV5903 said:


> Tis the Season...




 [MENTION=20336]GWV5903[/MENTION]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Your avie is perfect Bloodrock, LOL.
> ...



Thanks, it seemed perfect for the season. I may stick with this one or change it up later. We'll see.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Alright everyone .....lets see if we can deck the halls with holiday Avatars!
> ...



 [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]

and i loved it last year too!!!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm kicking the season off with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

  and you always have GREAT avis!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Bah Humbug!
> ...



I did a thorough search of the members list, nobody named 'humbug' as of yet.
​


----------



## April (Nov 30, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Ahh...keyword: _yet_.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




I bet humbug and his cousin bah humbug will be joining us shortly


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 30, 2013)

Sticks and Stones can break my bones but Socks will be deleted.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]...ya might wanna check my Pinterest. I added some new wolves. Glorious Animals, Unique Art. Both collections. I always think of you when I find new wolves to add.
 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]...are you happy to see us or is that a prize in yer bag?


----------



## Chuckt (Nov 30, 2013)

Found one.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> Found one.



Yes He is!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

I am browsing bing right now..found this one that rat in the hat might like.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]...ya might wanna check my Pinterest. I added some new wolves. Glorious Animals, Unique Art. Both collections. I always think of you when I find new wolves to add.
> [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]...are you happy to see us or is that a prize in yer bag?



I'll check them out, thanks Gracie.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back to the same one I used last year, it's hard to find an animated Christmas bear that I like.
> ...




 [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]

and yours is pretty darn good too!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

westwall said:


> Santa needs a new driver!



 [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]

YAY!!!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> The Christmas Kondor...


 [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION]

omg... that is SSSOOOOO cute!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



 [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]

no worries.... its still fun to think about


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



 [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION] 


here here... cheer up damnit! 

and where is your avi mr dillo?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

daveman said:


> Not ready to stop flying Dave yet, so I took his space suit to the machine shop.





 [MENTION=23991]daveman[/MENTION]


that is ADORABLE!!!!! Good job with that one too.....


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Thanksgiving is over and so is that avatar, until next year.



 [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION]

 I always love the Vargas girls.

...... and very creative user title and location!!!!!


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



A Christmas yin yang for [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>




 [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]


cute cute cute..... i am not putting up a tree this year and will miss it


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone



kitties!!!!  love the kitties [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]!


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why? No tree?


----------



## daveman (Nov 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Not ready to stop flying Dave yet, so I took his space suit to the machine shop.
> ...


Thank you, my dear.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Boop loved Syrenn's avvie, so I picked this one!




 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]

  

you were not kidding when you said it looked just like mine!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...





 [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

i cant wait to see it!!!!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Trololololololol ---- lawl lawl lawl lawl lawl
> 
> Ho hohoho, hohohoho, hoho ho, trolololol





 [MENTION=42689]The2ndAmendment[/MENTION]

 

Good one!!!!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Speaking of predictable, we should have been more prepared.
> 
> syrenn being a member and all.
> ​


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Mine isn't very festive but I'm going with it for now.



 [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION]

its still cute!!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sticks and Stones can break my bones but Socks will be deleted.



oh yeah......


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> Found one.




nice one [MENTION=44368]Chuckt[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I am browsing bing right now..found this one that rat in the hat might like.



 [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]

omg..... gracie found you!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Boop loved Syrenn's avvie, so I picked this one!
> ...



Your shade of red is better though. My opinion.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



guests from out of town, family in from NYC...and then going to NYC. Way to much..... everything else will go up....but for the tree.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

I found one for @lumpy!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

I didn't get his correct name spelling. can someone summon him for me?


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I didn't get his correct name spelling. can someone summon him for me?



 [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2013)

Syrenn...start a xmas cartoon thread? That should be fun too. I have seen OODLES of them that are hilarious!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Syrenn...start a xmas cartoon thread? That should be fun too. I have seen OODLES of them that are hilarious!



its your idea hun... why dont you start one?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

oh, I LOVE this one! Maybe someone wants to use it? If not, its ok. I already pinned it to my Pinterest, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Syrenn...start a xmas cartoon thread? That should be fun too. I have seen OODLES of them that are hilarious!
> ...



Cuz it goes along with your xmas avie theme! You do it, lol. I don't wanna. I am happy just huntin' for folks.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

Foxfyre?


----------



## Drumhead (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll use this, for now.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

I dunno about this one. Warrior maybe? lol


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 1, 2013)

Drumhead said:


> I'll use this, for now.



 Someone took a bite of you

I nominate your avatar the cutest Christmas avatar of all


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



here ya go gracie.... have fun!!! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/327138-all-things-holiday.html#post8228412


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Drumhead said:


> I'll use this, for now.


@ Drumhead


 


very good! omg that is SSSOOOOOO cute!


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 1, 2013)

[MENTION=45412]Drumhead[/MENTION], will you be my friend


----------



## Drumhead (Dec 1, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> [MENTION=45412]Drumhead[/MENTION], will you be my friend



I think so? If I seem confused, it is because someone bit off a good portion of my head.


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 1, 2013)

Drumhead said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45412]Drumhead[/MENTION], will you be my friend
> ...






I am sure it was just a love bite


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Drumhead said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45412]Drumhead[/MENTION], will you be my friend
> ...



last time someone said "bite me" to me.... it ended up looking a bit like that....


----------



## Amelia (Dec 1, 2013)

This'll do for starters.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Amelia said:


> This'll do for starters.



 [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWW   i like it!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

[MENTION=45412]Drumhead[/MENTION]






Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=45412]Drumhead[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darned kitties


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

Exactly, lol.


----------



## Drumhead (Dec 1, 2013)

This is the one I was referring to. 

And I pass the baton for cutest Christmas avatar to Amelia.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh! lol. Ok!
So you don't want that one I just made? It IS ok to say no..I am just asking so I can dump it from my tinypic hosting service is all.

I like the kitty paw one! It won't fit as an avie??


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

Bet it will now


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

This one is a wee bit smaller


----------



## alan1 (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Drumhead said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



You did it wrong


----------



## Drumhead (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> This one is a wee bit smaller



If I had a nickle for every time a gal said that to me....

Oh wait, getting back on topic here...

If anyone wants to use the bigger pic Gracie nicely made, feel free. I will stick with my almost headless gingerbread doll ornament. 

Thanks very much Gracie for your efforts!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

okey dokey. If there are no takers for the kitty paw, I will dump it tomorrow from my tiny pic.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 1, 2013)

How's this? Even kind of looks like me.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I found one for @lumpy!



That is cute..Thank You, it's in the running for sure....


----------



## Capstone (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Alright everyone .....lets see if we can deck the halls with holiday Avatars!
> 
> 
> Care to join in?



Ok- Done

-Geaux


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 1, 2013)

This photo of us was taken at Christmas Tree Pass in Nevada.  






Can you tell yet that we're too old for snow?


----------



## Misty (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm always up for fun.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 1, 2013)

^^  Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice Photo.

  It's self defining.​


----------



## NLT (Dec 1, 2013)

got mine on


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I dunno about this one. Warrior maybe? lol


That was outrageous...

And it cost me a half-ounce of late morning coffee, snorted back out through the nose, as I laughed my own a-- off at that one... I'm old enough not to laugh at those kind of jokes but I couldn't help myself... I'm _sooooooo_ ashamed... coal in my stocking!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm giving everyone a break from Marilyn.  I love this room in my avie, hope you all can appreciate it as well.
> 
> Looks kind of like Downton Abbey.



(sarc on) Oh boy, just what I wanted -- _a break from Marilyn_! 

Thank you Santa, being an anagram of Satan... 


(j/k Sarah, it's very nice  )


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm giving everyone a break from Marilyn.  I love this room in my avie, hope you all can appreciate it as well.
> ...



Negged.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm giving everyone a break from Marilyn.  I love this room in my avie, hope you all can appreciate it as well.
> ...



Where's your Christmas avie, Pogo?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't mess with Santa.


----------



## paperview (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'll get to one, I just got here.  Been offline.
For now I think I'll put the one up I had a year ago when I first got here.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> How's this? Even kind of looks like me.


 [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]




 


I LOVE BAD SANTA!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh ok, hope all is ok and you'll be here throughout the Christmas season.  Nice having you around.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Happy Holidays.




 [MENTION=35495]Capstone[/MENTION]

i was waiting to see what you would come up with...... 


 


ya did good!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Alright everyone .....lets see if we can deck the halls with holiday Avatars!
> ...



 [MENTION=19543]Geaux4it[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> This photo of us was taken at Christmas Tree Pass in Nevada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]


aawww.... so cute!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Misty said:


> I'm always up for fun.




 [MENTION=20424]Misty[/MENTION]

lol... its always more fun to be naughty!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

NLT said:


> got mine on




 [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]


ok... now NTL is that??!!???    Good one!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm giving everyone a break from Marilyn.  I love this room in my avie, hope you all can appreciate it as well.
> ...






i keel you!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Don't mess with Santa.



^^^ my kind of santa!!! 

 [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION].....


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

paperview said:


>




 [MENTION=20155]paperview[/MENTION]


oohh.... i like that avi.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




lol


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2013)

A new holiday classic.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHMb6MzbhHI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHMb6MzbhHI[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 1, 2013)

Does this mean that Jack Nicholson is going to need a hat? That's going to require some work!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 1, 2013)

Ho, ho ho Wendy. Open up.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I can't get the tree lights to work so I went for the family portrait...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > This photo of us was taken at Christmas Tree Pass in Nevada.
> ...



Thanks!

The background rock was tagged with graffiti by a bunch of kids like 1,000 years ago so it's cool, not destructive.  Christmas Tree Pass has few if any pines, so I have no clue as to how it got it's name, but it is a very cool diversion between Laughlin and 'Vegas, if your humans have a 4x4.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> mad_cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > how's this? Even kind of looks like me.
> ...



;-o


----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2013)

For anyone who would like to keep their avatar, but add any Holiday extras to it like I did, here is their web site. Blingee.com | A Creative Community for Fans, Photos and Fun
Joining up is free, it is simple and easy to use, if you don't know much about graphic art software.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Does this mean that Jack Nicholson is going to need a hat? That's going to require some work!


----------



## Samson (Dec 1, 2013)

Freakin' Christmas


----------



## Zander (Dec 1, 2013)

Changed my avatar for the first time.....just for Christmas!~!!


----------



## NLT (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > got mine on
> ...



Got PF Dark Side of the moon Album for Xmas when I was a teenager from my Dad. Xmas reminds me of it every year.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 1, 2013)

My custom Av made especially pour moi by an Artistic Genius:


----------



## Samson (Dec 1, 2013)

boedicca said:


> My custom Av made especially pour moi by an Artistic Genius:



Mermaid with Possum?

Genius, Indeed!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 1, 2013)

It's a FISH wearing a Santa Hat!!!!!!!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that Jack Nicholson is going to need a hat? That's going to require some work!



Oh, now that is exactly what I was looking for, LOL.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2013)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > My custom Av made especially pour moi by an Artistic Genius:
> ...



I resemble that remark.


----------



## Samson (Dec 1, 2013)

boedicca said:


> It's a FISH wearing a Santa Hat!!!!!!!




If it was a fish, then where are the tenticles?

True Art cannot exclude the Octopus


----------



## Sherry (Dec 1, 2013)

peach174 said:


> For anyone who would like to keep their avatar, but add any Holiday extras to it like I did, here is their web site. Blingee.com | A Creative Community for Fans, Photos and Fun
> Joining up is free, it is simple and easy to use, if you don't know much about graphic art software.



I've been in need of a scarf.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm more inclined to prefer the Plushie Santa Cthulhu:


----------



## Connery (Dec 1, 2013)

Santa, that rotten stinker, caused me to scream like a girl...





I am still wounded...


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2013)

Sherry said:


> I've been in need of a scarf.



Not to mention Santa is dancing between your boobs ... Nice Avatar.

.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2013)

Zander said:


> Changed my avatar for the first time.....just for Christmas!~!!



Yay ... I Love It!

.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've torn up my list after checking it twice and you all have a clean slate. But be careful. Be very careful. Santa and the NSA are watching your every move!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Zander said:


> Changed my avatar for the first time.....just for Christmas!~!!



aaaawwwww.... so freaking CUTE!!!  grumpy santa baby! Goon one [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Changed my avatar for the first time.....just for Christmas!~!!
> ...



And matching song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOMmSbxB_Sg]Eartha Kitt with Friends Santa Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

NLT said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...




good memories..... i like that.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

boedicca said:


> My custom Av made especially pour moi by an Artistic Genius:




 [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]

and its genius! You cant do much better then something custom made especially for you.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > My custom Av made especially pour moi by an Artistic Genius:
> ...



and a [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] with a hat!!! And here i was hoping for a santa octopus.....


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Sherry said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who would like to keep their avatar, but add any Holiday extras to it like I did, here is their web site. Blingee.com | A Creative Community for Fans, Photos and Fun
> ...





oohh.... and a little bling too!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Connery said:


> Santa, that rotten stinker, caused me to scream like a girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


i am not sure who is goosing who in this pic connery......


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I've torn up my list after checking it twice and you all have a clean slate. But be careful. Be very careful. Santa and the NSA are watching your every move!





This is you....right [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]?


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I've torn up my list after checking it twice and you all have a clean slate. But be careful. Be very careful. Santa and the NSA are watching your every move!





and you took me off the naughty list!!! 

*stamps foot*


how could you!!!!!???!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I've torn up my list after checking it twice and you all have a clean slate. But be careful. Be very careful. Santa and the NSA are watching your every move!
> ...



Don't freak out. I have a nice lump of coal for you.

Oh wait, that's not coal...


----------



## Drumhead (Dec 1, 2013)

I know this was for avatars and all. I don't think I will switch mine out. But...

From cute to...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 1, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I've torn up my list after checking it twice and you all have a clean slate. But be careful. Be very careful. Santa and the NSA are watching your every move!
> ...



I have a mustache...and no tinfoil hat!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Drumhead said:


> I know this was for avatars and all. I don't think I will switch mine out. But...
> 
> From cute to...


----------



## Mertex (Dec 1, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> Give Me a few days lass to find something suitable.  Its not like I keep family oriented Christmas pictures on My system.
> 
> lol



Isn't that the Star of the East on your avi?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2013)

found one


----------



## Mertex (Dec 1, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Alright everyone .....lets see if we can deck the halls with holiday Avatars!
> ...



Here's a few cute ones:


----------



## Sherry (Dec 1, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> found one



Wouldn't that be Thanksgiving, Dillo?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > found one
> ...



oooooops


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



better ?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It's you, babe.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'll look for something a little more avatarish just for you


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2013)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I had a blinkin' tree but ditched it because I can't get animations to run 

Syrenn suggested it's a paying member benefit but Dilloduck's is moving so...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Dillo's is always moving.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I just think it's nice that everyone is getting into the spirit of the season.  Put whatever you like up there.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I thought all we got was animated avatars, signatures and profile pictures?  I thought anyone and everyone could post an animated gif......I have a thread "Animation at its Funniest" and there are many who post animated gifs that are not paying members.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I have occasionally had an animated gif that, for some reason, would not move when I made it an avatar.  I've no idea why.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 1, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> I have occasionally had an animated gif that, for some reason, would not move when I made it an avatar.  I've no idea why.





Might be the size of it.  I had trouble getting my Halloween avi to move when I posted it here.  

I think what I finally did was use the photobucket thumbnail version so the board software wouldn't try to resize it.  Then it stayed animated.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2013)

C'mon people!!!

Halo or Hat?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> C'mon people!!!
> 
> Halo or Hat?


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2013)

Sherry said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon people!!!
> ...



That's awesome!!

omg  [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION] !  Love the santa!!


.


----------



## Jughead (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2013)

She is the awesomness. Thank you syrenn!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 1, 2013)

boedicca said:


> It's a FISH wearing a Santa Hat!!!!!!!



  It's a fish with flashing boobies!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 1, 2013)

Connery said:


> Santa, that rotten stinker, caused me to scream like a girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​

"Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!"


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It's a FISH wearing a Santa Hat!!!!!!!
> ...



  Now I didn't notice that before.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Well doh---you're a woman


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It's a FISH wearing a Santa Hat!!!!!!!
> ...



Are those your guys?

What a crew if they are.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> C'mon people!!!
> 
> Halo or Hat?



Pineapple.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



But they're flashing.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's how all boobs look to men


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2013)

Sometimes at Christmas, I think of all of my babies and how much we have to give. My darlings meant everything to me and we have to give to families that maybe dont have as much today. We have to give;


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You may be right, Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We ARE wired to notice certain thing ya know.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yep.  Especially boobs.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



  boedicca's boobies?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 2, 2013)

Great Avatars - Where do find some that move?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

bing or google. Just type in ANIMATED CHRISTMAS GIFS. A bunch should pop up.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

Or...take your kitties and go to BLINGEE.COM. It will tell you what to do once there, and you can add some sparklies or something to the one you got.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

See? I just went to blingee and added some snow to my birdie.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 2, 2013)

This one reminds me of home when I was a little girl. The family that celebrated Christmas there are all gone now, but the memories are still warm.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 2, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> This one reminds me of home when I was a little girl. The family that celebrated Christmas there are all gone now, but the memories are still warm.



"girl"?

"*Ram*"?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> See? I just went to blingee and added some snow to my birdie.



I hate you. 

Love the flurries though.

You had to download some software to do that, right?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > See? I just went to blingee and added some snow to my birdie.
> ...





I love you too, dear. No, you are asked if you want to download but you don't hafta. Just go to blingee.com and do what it says. You have to wait a few secs though while it does it's thang. Then when it tells you to, click NEXT, and so on and so forth. When done, it will ask you to download the code. Click that. Put it in your folder from where you originally got it (it will be a bunch of numbers), and TA DA. Bring it back here and upload it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

And yes. Ram is a she. She is also my friend from way back. I led her here. I am glad she came. 
We bump heads now and then, but she knows I love her.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> And yes. Ram is a she. She is also my friend from way back. I led her here. I am glad she came.
> We bump heads now and then, but she knows I love her.



Why she in drag?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Thanks.  I may have to tackle this another day as I have a busy week ahead.  I've never got a gif to run in an avatar though.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

easy peasy. Takes about 3 minutes. Do the plunge. Experiment and have some fun with it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

Or...if you want me to do it for ya, I can. But there are so many sparklies you can add and I have no clue which one you would like. And you can erase whatever you put on it and start all over without the download of the finished product..which is just the gif, not anything else.


----------



## Barb (Dec 2, 2013)

nope, I'm keeping my prom picture


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

And you look absolutely lovely in it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> See? I just went to blingee and added some snow to my birdie.



Very nice avi!


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 2, 2013)

Here you go lass...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm such a jolly elfette!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 2, 2013)

rightwinger said:


>



Is that Art Carney, RW?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yup

From Twilight Zone "Night of the Meek"


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 2, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Good one!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> Here you go lass...





nice avi [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION] !


----------



## syrenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > See? I just went to blingee and added some snow to my birdie.
> ...



aaaawwwww   so cute [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]! Kitty and a snow globe.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 2, 2013)

rightwinger said:


>





Twilight christmas!!! I loved that one..... 


 Good avi [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]!


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I found one 






But then again, I really like this one


----------



## syrenn (Dec 2, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> I'm such a jolly elfette!







you go @halenahandbag  Not that IS santas little helper!!  I want one....


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 2, 2013)

But I think I will go with the actual reason for the season


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> See? I just went to blingee and added some snow to my birdie.




Oh, how neat.  Thanks for the link, I'm having such fun......
here's my precious Dolly, singing Christmas carols.......hohohoho!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 2, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...




For everyone's edification:  It's A Flashing Bikini Top.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 2, 2013)

Pogo said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > This one reminds me of home when I was a little girl. The family that celebrated Christmas there are all gone now, but the memories are still warm.
> ...



It is the name of one of my ancestor's ships.  (And my personality).  

 to you Gracie.  Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 2, 2013)

Barb said:


> nope, I'm keeping my prom picture


.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2013)

OK, I'm in!


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

For the grumps among us.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Barb (Dec 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > nope, I'm keeping my prom picture
> ...



<3 Awe <3 I love it! Thank you, MeBelle


----------



## syrenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Barb said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



 

that is so cute Barb!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> For the grumps among us.




i may have to use that.....


----------



## Samson (Dec 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > For the grumps among us.
> ...



I like it.


----------



## Samson (Dec 3, 2013)

boedicca said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



 [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]



Well, I for one am Relieved it is Not A Mermaidal Rash.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 3, 2013)

boedicca said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Sure it is.......we buy that, right?


----------



## Casjah (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in! what a neat idea, syrenn.

lol it took me several minutes to find one that would fit as an avi..
and since there's supposed to be an ice storm where i live, i picked this.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 6, 2013)

Casjah said:


> I'm in! what a neat idea, syrenn.
> 
> lol it took me several minutes to find one that would fit as an avi..
> and since there's supposed to be an ice storm where i live, i picked this.



I like!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 6, 2013)

OK, added some snow. Love the effect.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 6, 2013)

If anyone things I'm being sexist by posting this Christmas pic.





Look on the bright side I could have posted this.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 6, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> If anyone things I'm being sexist by posting this Christmas pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahem, er, you did post that....ewwwww!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 6, 2013)

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, added some snow. Love the effect.




oohh..... nice!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone things I'm being sexist by posting this Christmas pic.
> ...



Alright who hacked my post and did that?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 12, 2013)

Well I got Blingee to work AND finally got a gif to animate in my avatar.

*But,* I see I'm forced to carry a Blingee logo on the bottom and I don't like that at all.  Picasa won't load it to edit so I have no way to crop it.

Bah humbug.  I think.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Well I got Blingee to work AND finally got a gif to animate in my avatar.
> 
> *But,* I see I'm forced to carry a Blingee logo on the bottom and I don't like that at all.  Picasa won't load it to edit so I have no way to crop it.
> 
> Bah humbug.  I think.



The logo isn't really that noticable.  It looks really pretty.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well I got Blingee to work AND finally got a gif to animate in my avatar.
> ...



Well thanks. 
I'm seriously starting to wonder if it's impossible to crop Gifs.  Picasa says it handles them, but then refuses to do so.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Can you make this one larger?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Blingee gave me a larger one but this site wouldn't take it.  Too large I think.

I just didn't know it was gonna stick me with its own logo, and I really hate being used for an advertising vehicle, but it was too much work to dump, at least right away.


----------



## Casjah (Dec 12, 2013)

I also tried a few animated avatars, but it couldn't load on this site. I love the snow fall!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2013)

I am now so burned out on xmas, I doubt I will bring mine back. But the others are pretty, so keep on keeping on.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2013)

It looks so peaceful.  We're supposed to get some snow this Sunday.  I hope it's like that.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...









Images degrade when you go upward in size unless they are raster graphics.  That is probably the best I could get it from the size it was.

Sorry, I meant vector graphics re-size easily.  Raster graphics are the ones that don't re-size upwards well.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had trouble getting any of mine to animate on my avatar too but I like them like they are anyway. I don't want to overdue it and burn myself out on Christmas and winter already, LOL. And yep, the Blingee logo is always there and I could try to crop it out but it'd ruin the photo so it stays. I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautiful avie Pogo-looks good.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I use photo studio and cropped a gif and reduced the size.  I think photo shop would handle it.

BTW, I really like your avatar.  It reminds me a wonderful Christmas long passed.
Happy Holidays


----------



## Flopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I increased it 3x but it comes out a bit fuzzy.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]

try adding a few nice dark bushes to the front of the pic...and then the ad will blend into the dark bush background 


there is more then one way to skin that artistic cat. .


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 12, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



ooh, you so smaaht.  I see whatcha mean.  Maybe when I feel more ambitious like tamorra.
Hey, I could also just scribble the word "not" in front and make it an anti-ad.  

I'd still crop it if I could, 'cuz I could bring the house forward some and lose some tree background.
Thanks for everybody's compliments, y'all may get it to grow on me.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




i cant wait to see what you do!!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried to add snow to my horse. Notice how dark it is where the logo would be? Um. They hightlighted the logo. But it would not animate once I uploaded it here. So...I will stick with the one I got.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 12, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I tried to add snow to my horse. Notice how dark it is where the logo would be? Um. They hightlighted the logo. But it would not animate once I uploaded it here. So...I will stick with the one I got.





yeah i was wondering if they would do that.... put a contrasting bling on top of what ever was there.....


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to add snow to my horse. Notice how dark it is where the logo would be? Um. They hightlighted the logo. But it would not animate once I uploaded it here. So...I will stick with the one I got.
> ...




They do.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 12, 2013)

Gracie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



rat bastards


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2013)

You can have the logo removed....but it will cost you. They charge for that.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 13, 2013)

Gracie said:


> You can have the logo removed....but it will cost you. They charge for that.





dog fuck rat bastards.......


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2013)

Unique use of words. I get stumped and wind up with just fuckety fucker fucktards.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah, there's kind of a dark spot near the Blingee on his avie that I wondered if he could mover closer to it.  If they have anything he can place there, it would be perfect.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I tried to add snow to my horse. Notice how dark it is where the logo would be? Um. They hightlighted the logo. But it would not animate once I uploaded it here. So...I will stick with the one I got.



I tried to add the snow to mine but it didn't look that good.  I like the animation where there is already snow on the ground.  It just looks so good.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to add snow to my horse. Notice how dark it is where the logo would be? Um. They hightlighted the logo. But it would not animate once I uploaded it here. So...I will stick with the one I got.
> ...



When I put my snow in I dabbed several times in several spots with two or three different snowfall apps.

I don't know what happens with the animation -- I've tried animated gifs before and they wouldn't run here, but this one did.  No idea what the difference was.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought this one was pretty cute. If those hats weren't put on with photo editing software, I would like to meet the person who did it.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 13, 2013)

Flopper said:


> I thought this one was pretty cute. If those hats weren't put on with photo editing software, I would like to meet the person who did it.



 [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I think it's because you scaled it down.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So you think the maximum size for the site will be smaller for a gif?  

Worth an experiment I guess.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Try it and see.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2013)

Speaking of size, does anyone know whether my sig pic is too big?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Speaking of size, does anyone know whether my sig pic is too big?



Too big for what?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of size, does anyone know whether my sig pic is too big?
> ...



They only allow your sig to be ten lines.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2013)

Well it shows up (I guess) -- I see* Happiest of Holidays* over this


----------



## Thx (Dec 13, 2013)

Here are some Christmas avies and other things I built several years ago...





































Thx


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2013)

Thx said:


> Here are some Christmas avies and other things I built several years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice.  Love the peppermints.


----------



## Thx (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Sarah, here are a few pics for "Catmuss" too. 





















Thx


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 13, 2013)

Last one is my favorite.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2013)

All is snoooww ...

We finally got some, coming down quietly, it's so beautiful!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 14, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> All is snoooww ...
> 
> We finally got some, coming down quietly, it's so beautiful!



I dreamed we had some snow last night....then I woke up and it is raining.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > All is snoooww ...
> ...



Are you in one of the warm states?  They've been predicting this exactly how it happened for days now.  Amazing they got it right for a change.

We went out last night and I kept saying we have to leave by 11:30 because the snow starts at midnight.  It started snowing just as we left around 11:45.  Now, it's supposed to stop today and we have to get out for breakfast in the morning.  

It doesn't seem to be slowing down at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 14, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm in Georgia.  It's only in the 50s here.

Although we did get a light sprinkling of snow for one morning a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Georgia's great.  I like it there, love the accents.


----------



## Samson (Dec 14, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes I did not realize how much I missed the accent until I travelled through Atlanta and Chatanooga in October for the first time in 20 years.....


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2013)

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's so pronounced.  The men all sound like statesmen and the women are like delicate little Scarlett Oharas.


----------



## Chuckt (Dec 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus]Bing Crosby & David Bowie - The Little Drummer Boy / Peace On Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 18, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > All is snoooww ...
> ...



 I had visions of sugar-plums dancing in my head 

I hope it snows 2 feet for Christmas.


----------



## Casjah (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope Wolfsister doesn't mind, but i found this Christmas wolf to use as my avi for now. i found this other one i really like, so i'll change this one in a couple of days.


----------

